# anyone want any treats.....



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Went out and bought loads of non veggie haribo as I ate the last lot of halloween treats ...now tonight we had a visit from only one little witch so I have a ton of treats left.

Anyone fancy a haribo?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Id love an haribo!! Il swap you for a bite size chocolate bar!! Cadbury's they are!!

I havnt had any little witches or little wizards


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

socialchameleon said:


> Il swap you for a bite size chocolate bar!! Cadbury's they are!!


done

glad you called them bite sized as fun sized is a joke..where is the fun in such a small chocolate bar?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

There is indeed no fun nor any satisfaction which only results in me eating the full bag!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hmm a whole bag does sound like fun to me....


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Iv done quite well tonight though, iv given DH a caramel so I havnt eaten a full bag, Im being healthy!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh dear. Good to know I am not the only one who didn't get the usual hoards of kiddies this year. I have a tin full of swizzlers, lovehearts, parma violets and lollies. 

Wehey sugar rush, here we come! 

C~x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'll swap for a whispa


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Parma violets please


----------

